# Lost Dog Around South Fork of the Odgen river



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

MISSING DOG!
I have a good friend and training partner in need of some help here. His dog,
Cash disappeared from his home near the South fork of the Ogden River between Pineview Reservoir and the first camp grounds two nights ago. He is a very nice dog, and his owner is just sick. Cash is an English setter attached is a picture. If you are up that way and see this guy try to get him to you, and hold him. his phone number is on the tags. If for some reason they are missing get in touch with me here or call me 8016633877.

Thanks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope he is returned soon. Nice looking Setter.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

He has been found!


----------



## jramwagner (Aug 28, 2014)

Awesome I'm glad he is home, beautyful setter


----------

